# River Rescue at Paddle Fest 2011



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Join Nick Wigston and the *Downstream Edge* crew for these super informative rescue courses. Nick will be the primary instructor and will have other professional SWR instructors helping out for each course.
Saturday May 29th 9:00a.m.-4:00pm
Fees: $100

River Rescue classes at Paddlefest – 5/28-29/2011 «


----------

